# Tailgaters: The Scum of Thompson Pass



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

Tailgate Alaska. Can't say I know much about it so I actually read the whole article. Who says the attention span is short these days (8sec)... Reason is half the crap isn't worth our focus. Guess I found something interesting. :smile:

Tailgaters: The Scum of Thompson Pass | On the Cover | anchoragepress.com


----------

